# Power Steering Fluid Loss



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi All. My sister's 04 Cooper has a completely empty PS reservoir, but NO drips, drops or stains in her garage or driveway. I read on NAmotoring that this is common and that the fluid collects in the dust boots. 

sadly: she's out of warranty by 4 months (car only has 18,750 miles on it) and had complained previously before the warranty expired about the steering feeling stiff and very noisy wen turning the wheel. the dealer checked it over and it states on the RO that everything was fine.

if there is some failure of the steering system, what are your thoughts on it being covered because of the previous complaints? I know BMW offers a "courtesy after warranty repair" (SIB 01 07 03), does MINI?


----------

